# FortiWIFI Question



## Claudie (Jan 5, 2012)

FortiWIFI Model 60B
Do these units store any data or have a memory? Would it be safe to sell these used on E-Bay without risking the previous owners privacy?


----------



## glondor (Jan 5, 2012)

I would guess if you hit the reset pin while powered up it would revert to OEM loadup.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 5, 2012)

I found some information on this site: http://www.sadikhov.com/forum/index.php?/topic/109622-need-to-connect-to-fortigate-60-have-no-information/
but the links there don't work for me. I will keep researching....


----------



## glondor (Jan 5, 2012)

Info from site at your link. 

Ok,
So you have to reset the box. Sorry, no reset/panic button.
You need the image of your 60 box. Just download it from:
https://support.fortinet.com/

After you have to

Power off the FGT unit and use the following :

* Terminal client (windows hyperterminal, linux minicom...)
o Speed 9600 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop for all FGT 

* Null modem serial cable (provided with the Fortigate)
* Provide a fixed IP address to your PC eg: 192.168.1.168
* tftp server running on a PC


# Connect your PC LAN interface using an eth cross cable to :

* "Interface Internal"

# Power on the Fortigate Unit
# Press any key at when "Press Any Key To Download Boot Image...." message will be displayed
# Enter the IP addresses

* Enter tftp server address [192.168.1.168]: 192.168.1.168
* Enter local address [192.168.1.188]: 192.168.1.188
* Enter File Name [image.out]: image name.out

# Traffic should be displayed the TFTP server ( ensure image is located in the appropriate folder)


https://support.fortinet.com/


Sounds complicated. For me anyway.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 5, 2012)

:| Me too :|


----------



## glondor (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe if you have a lot of them you could get an I T guy to set them up for a fee. If they have any resale value to off set the cost that is.


----------



## glondor (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.sadikhov.com/forum/index.php?/topic/97061-password-recovery-for-fortigate-60/


----------



## Claudie (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank You....


----------

